
A Response to a Facebook Recruiter - seapunk
https://twitter.com/jpanzer/status/1186405306802130944
======
rvz
This is a very unnecessary and long winded answer rejecting a position towards
a Facebook recruiter. Going as far as throwing in political differences or
statements puts you at risk in applying at other places if employers search up
your Twitter account (Especially as this guy is a Googler). I won't be
surprised if this tweet gets deleted soon.

One sentence saying "No, I'm not interested" would have just been enough.

~~~
seapunk
This answer is undoubtedly long but interesting on the fact that it represents
a state of mind of the industry. Also I don't think that being against
Facebook is an argument for not being recruited by other companies in the
future. If even people working for giants have decided to take a stand, it may
be interesting for companies to focus on ethics to attract talent.

------
kerpowski
Nice rant considering he works for Google and is posting it on Twitter.
Twitter and YouTube refused to pull the same ads as he's complaining about
with FB: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/13/ban-facebook-campaign-
ads/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/13/ban-facebook-campaign-ads/)

------
underwater
The fact that he's happily employed at Google is ironic. Google will happily
put their grubby hands on whatever personal data they can find. And they have
worked incredibly hard at making themselves the middle-man that stands between
people and the world's information.

